# Speakman shower head issue



## P38X2 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello, folks.

I have a Speakman shower head that's driving me nuts. The issue is the threads where the head screws onto the ball swivel (not the other end that attaches to the shower arm). This joint controls how much force is required to articulate the head. The problem is, if the head is tight enough so it doesn't accidentally unscrew, it wont articulate due to it being too tight. If I back it off a bit, it articulates nicely but also unscrews VERY easily.

The ball washer is lubricated with the proper grease. If I don't use teflon tape on the threads, it leaks. if I do, the leaking stops but the swiveling issue remains. It's too tight or too loose. I've tried varying amounts of tape but that didn't work either. I also tried paste thread sealer (pipe dope, I think) and that was about as useful as putting grease on the threads.

I need a product that'll seal the threads AND provide the necessary resistance to secure the threads so the head doesn't spin. Aside from Loctite, I'm out of ideas.

Suggestions?


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jan 13, 2013)

How about an o-ring at the end of the threads that compresses as you screw it in tight?   

Matt


----------



## P38X2 (Jan 13, 2013)

EatenByLimestone said:


> How about an o-ring at the end of the threads that compresses as you screw it in tight?
> 
> Matt



Thanks for the suggestion, Matt. I tried that too. Helped a little but it was still funky.

Ended up only using blue loctite. Might never get it apart again but it's likely the last I'll need to fart around with it. GREAT, easily "adjusted" shower head for those looking for Binford like water volume.

ETA- From the factory, the threads were clean and bare. After the "mod", I erroneously used Teflon tape. When I removed it to try it without, I never removed the tape residue and I believe this was the issue. Should've tried clean threads alone before using loctite. Oh well.


----------



## semipro (Jan 14, 2013)

Blue Loctite can be disassembled. 
Red is the one that's never meant to see daylight again.


----------



## nate379 (Jan 14, 2013)

Unless it's a very small screw I use 271 (red) on everything. Yet to have it "weld" the fastener together.  242 is fine for small fasteners, almost useless on anything over 3/8"ish.




semipro said:


> Blue Loctite can be disassembled.
> Red is the one that's never meant to see daylight again.


----------



## semipro (Jan 17, 2013)

nate379 said:


> Unless it's a very small screw I use 271 (red) on everything. Yet to have it "weld" the fastener together. 242 is fine for small fasteners, almost useless on anything over 3/8"ish. semipro said: ↑ Blue Loctite can be disassembled. Red is the one that's never meant to see daylight again.​


A good reference site on this. .
http://www.type2.com/library/chemicals/loctite.htm


----------

